# [OT] Richard Stallman a Padova il 10 giugno!

## mambro

Il PLUTO Project  il 10 giugno 2007 organizza un meeting a Padova sul tema "L'importanza di essere Libero - nella Società, nella Scuola, nell'Industria"

Sarà presente gente del calibro di Richard Stallman, fondatore del progetto GNU e del concetto di free software e Alessandro Rubini, kernel hacker italiano.

Per maggiori info visitate il sito dell'evento http://meeting.pluto.it

----------

## Deus Ex

Grazie della info!

----------

## codadilupo

si', ok, ma a che ora ?

Coda

----------

## mambro

C'è nel programma http://www.pluto.it/files/meeting2007/programma.html  :Very Happy: 

Lui comincia alle 15:30 ma la manifestazione comincia alle 10:00

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Perdonate l'Off Topic ma mi sembrava opportuno informare di questa bella iniziativa a favore del Free Software.

Maggiori info presso http://meeting.pluto.it/

Accorrete numerosi domenica 10!  :Smile: 

Luca

----- Forwarded message from Simone Stevanin <pr a pluto.it> -----

From: Simone Stevanin <pr a pluto.it>

To: pluto-annunci a lists.pluto.it

Subject: [PLUTO-soci] 10 giugno 2007: PLUTO Meeting 2007 a Padova con Richard Stallman!

Date: Sun, 3 Jun 2007 02:14:09 +0200

Organization: PLUTO Project - http://www.pluto.it

Reply-To: pr a pluto.it,

Ritorna il PLUTO Meeting per un'occasione veramente speciale: l'incontro

con Richard Stallman, il fondatore del Movimento per il Free Software e del

Progetto GNU!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Il PLUTO Project (http://www.pluto.it) il 10 giugno 2007 organizza a Padova, 

presso l'auditorium Modigliani sito all'interno del Liceo Artistico 

Modigliani in via degli Scrovegni 30, un meeting (http://meeting.pluto.it) 

sul tema "L'importanza di essere Libero - nella Società, nella Scuola, 

nell'Industria", con una conferenza sull'importanza del Software Libero, 

della libertà intellettuale e della condivisione libera della conoscenza.

La manifestazione è aperta a tutti e l'ingresso è gratuito.

In serata, evento nell'evento, è programmata la consegna a Richard Stallman 

del documento che attesta l'inserimento del Software Libero nella lista dei

"Tesori del Mondo" mantenuta dalla Segreteria Internazionale

dell'Operazione "Friends of the World Treasures", promossa dalla Federazione

Mondiale delle Associazioni, Centri e Club UNESCO (FMACU) congiuntamente

con l'UNESCO.

Tra le personalità di spicco che saranno presenti alla manifestazione, 

oltre all'ospite d'onore Richard Matthew Stallman, fondatore del

Movimento per il Free Software e del Progetto GNU, ricordiamo Paolo Didonè,

presidente dell'Associazione per il Software Libero; Alessandro Rubini

sviluppatore tra i massimi esperti italiani del kernel Linux; Moreno

Muffatto, docente di Economia presso la facoltà di Ingegneria

dell'Università degli Studi di Padova; Renzo Davoli, docente presso

l'Università degli Studi di Bologna; David Nathan Welton, sviluppatore di

Apache, del Progetto Debian e di Tool Command Language; Marco Ciurcina,

avvocato che si è occupato del ricorso al TAR che

l'Associazione per il Software Libero ha intrapreso nei confronti di un

bando discriminatorio verso il Software Libero emesso e poi ritirato dal

Ministero del Lavoro e infine Francesco Piva, della Segreteria Internazionale

dell'Operazione "Friends of the World Treasures" FMACU - UNESCO nell'ambito

della quale il Software Libero è stato inserito nella lista dei Tesori del

Mondo durante la VI Conferenza della Federazione Mondiale dei Club, Centri e

Associazioni UNESCO tenutasi a Cipro nel settembre 2003.

Quello di quest'anno è un PLUTO Meeting realizzato con una formula 

particolare, sempre e comunque il luogo elettivo per l'incontro dei membri, 

degli attivisti, dei simpatizzanti e di tutti coloro che vogliono avvicinarsi 

al primo progetto telematico italiano per la promozione e la diffusione del 

software libero: il PLUTO Project.

Potrete trovare maggiori dettagli sul sito della manifestazione,

http://meeting.pluto.it/, in continuo aggiornamento.

--

Lo staff del PLUTO Meeting

PLUTO Project - http://www.pluto.it

--

Gli annunci del PLUTO Project

http://www.pluto.it/

----------

## Scen

Era già stato segnalato in questa discussione.

Moderatori, let's merge them  :Cool: 

----------

## codadilupo

dunque ? da milano chi si muoverebbe ?

Dai, fate uno sforzo. Mettetela cosi'. Meglio padova che roma  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## Wise

c'e qualcuno che ha intenzione di andare? perché io un saltino ce lo farei  :Smile: 

che cosi facciamo l'angolo Gentoo!

ps: qualcuno sa se ha l'interprete? perché io e l'inglese non ci parliamo piu da un pezzo  :Very Happy: 

(con l'italiano invece litigo spesso.. ma poi facciamo pace  :Razz:  )

----------

## skypjack

Anch'io un salto ce lo farei, ma vengo da Firenze e mi sa che sono l'unico...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Anch'io un salto ce lo farei, ma vengo da Firenze e mi sa che sono l'unico... 

 

ecco, per te è meglio roma che padova  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## skypjack

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ecco, per te è meglio roma che padova 

 

Effettivamente...  :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

Si si, angolo gentoo   :Very Happy: 

Io ci sarò ovviamente   :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

Invidia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ma nessun fiorentino o dintorni si muove?

----------

## codadilupo

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Invidia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ma nessun fiorentino o dintorni si muove?

 

guarda che io su roma non scherzavo:

Richard Stallman in Italia, a Roma e Padova	2007-06-07

2007-06-10

Richard Stallman, fondatore della Free Software Foundation e del Progetto GNU, parteciperà questa settimana a due eventi in programma a Roma (7 giugno) e Padova (10 giugno). L'appuntamento di Roma è organizzato in collaborazione con Free Software Foundation Europe; entrambi sono ad ingresso libero e gratuito. [Preberi si ve?...]

solo... era ieri!

Coda

----------

## skypjack

Doh!!!!!!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

sono appena tornato dal meeting

che dire  :Wink: 

mitico stallman!

un saluto a "tutti quelli di gentoo" che c'erano là!

bye

scherzi a parte... ho trovato l'incontro veramente interessante!

----------

## skypjack

Invidia!!!!

Beati voi...  :Smile: 

----------

## mambro

Stallman eccezionale. "Estremamente estremista" come al solito, ma una persona così ci vuole nel mondo..

è stato bellissimo vederlo arrivare, trovarsi un banchetto, sedersi e cominciare a mangiare, bere e scrivere email da solo, disinteressandosi di tutto ciò che aveva attorno   :Very Happy: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/8822059@N06/540411791/

Ah, e da quel che ho visto Stallman usa Gnome col tema di Ubuntu (non so se sia proprio una ubuntu)   :Very Happy: 

----------

## skypjack

Che fattone!!

Vi invidio davvero da morire, ragazzi!!

Accidenti a me e a quando non sono venuto...

Non smetterò mai di rammaricarmi!!!!!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mambro

Alla fine non è che abbia detto niente di che.. mi sa che i discorsi li fa sempre tutti uguali.. quindi se ti cerchi un qualsiasi discorso fatto recentemente troverai contenuti molto simili.. il bello più che altro è stato vederlo in carne ed ossa   :Very Happy:  ha anche fatto lo show di saint ignucius http://www.stallman.org/saintignucius.jpg  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

Ecco un po' di foto 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/8822059@N06/sets/72157600338314982/

 :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

Ed ecco anche 3 video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqpLWzPRfvU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dbCnCj-Zes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2Cp1V3u_Ro

----------

## skypjack

mambro, lo fai apposta per farmi rodere??  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

mmmm.. no   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ilvalle

A padova c'era anche Renzo Davoli, professore di Sistemi Operativi dell'universita' di Bologna, 

Professore di molti utenti del forum (come del sottoscritto),

non sara' famoso come Stallman ma in Italia si impegna abbastanza...

Qui c'e' una petizione sul fatto che quando si compra un pc c'e' windows preinstallato:

http://www.petitiononline.com/liberasw/petition.html

Metre qui c'e' un video di una conferenza fatta con un direttore delle Strategie di Piattaforma di Microsoft Italia. 

http://www.arcoiris.tv/modules.php?name=Search&testo=davoli+boccadamo&tipo=testo

valle

----------

## mambro

Davoli mi è piaciuto molto.. oltre ad essere un ottimo oratore ha esposto idee interessanti come questa:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/8822059@N06/540290738/

 :Very Happy: 

La petizione l'ho già firmata.. bisognerebbe trovare un modo di diffonderla ulteriormente.. se beppe grillo la pubblicasse (come successo per i costi di ricarica) avrebbe un bell'impatto mediatico.. speriamo..

----------

## GuN_jAcK

io l'ho firmata subito  :Wink: 

----------

## Ilvalle

E' stata inviata una lettera alle redazioni di Punto-informatico e  Beppe Grillo, la prima ha pubblicato la lettera, la seconda no; 

Probabilmente ne riceve cosi tante...che non riescono nemmeno a leggerle

valle

----------

## mambro

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> E' stata inviata una lettera alle redazioni di Punto-informatico e  Beppe Grillo, la prima ha pubblicato la lettera, la seconda no; 
> 
> Probabilmente ne riceve cosi tante...che non riescono nemmeno a leggerle
> 
> valle

 

Si lo so, infatti io ho mandato una ulteriore email a beppe grillo chiedendo se aveva letto della petizione.. probabilmente se gliene mantiamo in tanti prende in considerazione la cosa..

basta scrivere qui http://www.beppegrillo.it/contattaci.php

----------

## Ilvalle

Ne ho scritta una anche io quando e' uscita la petizione...

Credo che ne legga un tot a caso,

----------

